

Entropy Key - pmoriarty
http://www.entropykey.co.uk/

======
mike-cardwell
Don't buy one of these unless you manage to speak to somebody at the company
first:

[http://lists.simtec.co.uk/pipermail/entropykey-
users/2013-Ju...](http://lists.simtec.co.uk/pipermail/entropykey-
users/2013-July/thread.html)

That's the last thing on their mailing list and was posted over a year ago.

I was lucky enough to buy one about 3 years ago back when they were actually
fulfilling orders.

~~~
acqq
Specifically:

[http://lists.simtec.co.uk/pipermail/entropykey-
users/2013-Ju...](http://lists.simtec.co.uk/pipermail/entropykey-
users/2013-July/000130.html)

"Paul Martin pm at simtec.co.uk

Tue Jul 2 14:19:37 BST 2013

On Tue, Jul 02, 2013 at 08:11:13AM -0500, Robert Lee wrote:

> This is unfortunate. I do hope they are not going out of business.

We've gone through a major crisis, but are still here... just. To say any more
in public at this stage might be unwise from a legal standpoint.

We currently have no manufacturing capability for ekeys but are working
towards getting things up and running again. There's no timescale on that yet,
I'm afraid.

\-- Paul Martin <pm at simtec.co.uk>

Simtec Electronics

[http://www.simtec.co.uk/"](http://www.simtec.co.uk/")

------
fapjacks
I ordered a key not having known about this situation in July of last year.
The order was eventually (August 2013) cancelled and I got my money back, but
definitely do not order from the website expecting to actually have an order
fulfilled. I heard many good things about the product from people who managed
to get one, though. While I'm talking about it, I have had the strongest
instinct that they stopped shipping product for an unusual reason instead of
just an our-business-is-failing kind of reason, but I don't know why I feel
that way.

------
tiatia
I thought about buying one but then build my own:
[http://emergent.unpythonic.net/01257868826](http://emergent.unpythonic.net/01257868826)

Got the board etched including hole drilling via ebay (as a service).

